# My Fatty Piston



## cowgirl

The piston idea belongs to a talented smoker named Grillinski. He made one awhile back using a wooden disc and the shaft of an arrow.

I made mine using pvc......




For the stuffing I made some corned beef hash, by frying onions and garlic and potatoes then adding corned beef......then added cheese and minced jalapenos....








I used pvc for the whole piston... cut a pvc disc to fit the tube, attached a pvc cap to fit the palm of my hand.








I put my cooled corned beef stuffing into the tube and tamped it down...









After the cylinder was full, I wrapped it in plastic wrap and let it chill.



Onto the rolled out spicy sausage....



Wrapped in bacon and into my drum smoker for 4 hours...





I love the fatty piston. :)






The corned beef hash, bacon wrapped fatty....







Thanks for checking out my new toy. :)


----------



## rivet

Hey that's a neat idea, and you made an awesome fattie!


----------



## bman62526

Holy Crap!  I swear....if GOD made a fattie, he's be "hard pressed" (pun intended) to make one that looked so perfect!

Question - I get the two pieces of PVC pipe and the cap, but what is the flat material that you cut to shape of the larger pipe, or the piece at the end of the plunger?  Could you post some more details for guys like me that need everything spelled out for them  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That is awesome...Kudos to you.  Seriously Cowgirl, my wife would be jealous if she saw me drooling over my keyboard right now :-)


----------



## beer-b-q

Great invention, the fattie looks perfect...


----------



## pignit

I'm speachless.... Red said Bravo!


----------



## mrh

Cool idea, I might have to make one and do my first fatty!! 

Mark


----------



## isutroutbum

Unbelievable!!! That is ssssooo cool!!


----------



## herkysprings

NICE! I was also thinking that you could wrap in plastic wrap the ingrediants and twist it tight, but that looks like it works so much better.

Also you totally beat me to the corned beef hash fattie! Looks good!

I wonder if you could (somehow) Make one like that for eggs (omlets). Like make a tube that was sealed at one end, and that you could seal on the other end, then drop into boiling water to cook the omlet. Even if you could seal it, and put it in a vaccu-seal bag or something...

I have no tools, or tool skills, anyone want to try that? :D I'd buy one of those for sure for fatties.


----------



## beer-b-q

Do you have a parts list with the sizes of PVC pipe and what parts to buy?


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks everybody! I like the thing, it makes stuffing a fattie a breeze. :)
But more important... it was fun to use! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Rivet, thank you!

Bman too funny! lol The plunger disc was a piece of fairly thick plastic, smooth on one side and sort of dimpled on the other. It was 4 inches square and I just drew out the size I needed to fit my pipe, and cut it out.
I think it is pvc too... it was in my pvc leftover stash. lol

Thank you Paul and Dave! Paul, thanks too for the points! Dave, please tell Red Thank you too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Mark and ISU! ISU, thanks for the points too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Herky, thanks!! That sounds doable. :) Find a material that will not become toxic when heated... I bet it can be done! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Paul, the parts list is small.

I used one 2" piece of pvc that is 8" long
1 1" piece of pvc that is 11" long
Then on the small pipe I attached a cap to fit the palm of my hand and cut the disc to fit the inside of the 2" pipe. 


Grillinski plans on making these and selling them online. I'm not sure what his will be made of but I bet they will work great. I think he is planning on making different sizes to choose from. 
I'll let ya know when he gets his site set up.


Thanks again folks!!


----------



## hilbillyinca

Wow, awesome idea, thanks for this!


----------



## pineywoods

Very nice great idea and the PVC makes sense


----------



## pignit

Just got back from Lowes... Bahahahaha!


----------



## carpetride

Very Cool but whomever thunk it up has entirely too much time on their hands!!  LOL

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chefrob

this is a really cool idea......a patent should really be made on this. i can think of other uses in the kitchen for this.

and nice fatty too!


----------



## mballi3011

It definatly sound like it would work out great for sure. The PVC would be a clean product to make it food grade i guess if you boil it to clean it. Yet another idea but I'm glad to see that you shared the credit.


----------



## morkdach

cool idear Jeanie what did ya use to attatch the pvc togather 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




thanks and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for it.


----------



## blue

That might be the most perfectly crafted fatty I have or ever will see.

I am wiping away tears from my eyes...

Incredible!


----------



## fourthwind

All I can say is WOW!  If I weren't married I would propose!  everything from the plunger to the angled bacon weave is spot on...  Gotta love a country girl with skills.  A true "Iron" chef


----------



## downstatesmoker

That is awesome Cowgirl. 

Just curious, you have rough amounts on the ingredients?  I'm curious how much sausage you actually use.

-Chris


----------



## scarbelly

That is an incredible idea - Gotta make one of those soon - 

Here is a link  on making an omelette in a plastic bag - We have done this with our 4H cooking class with good success ( BTW we have a gas stove ) - I bet you could put the bag inside of the tube to get the shape.


----------



## txbbqman

Awesome Jeanie, Thanks for sharing

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]


----------



## benjaminr

Wow.... words cannot describe the thoughts going through my head!

I may have to build one of these contraptions.


----------



## smoking gun

CG have you named your "Fattie Piston"?  lol


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks everybody! So far I like the thing. :)
Chefrob, I think it will be handy for other things in the kitchen too. :)

mballi, I use a bottle brush to clean the 2" tube, It's one I have for my canning jars.
The pvc is for potable water so it is no problem for food.

Terry, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I just cut it out and glued it! lol

Blue... lol Thanks!
Fourthwind! (((hug))) :)

Chris, I used 1 lb of sausage and a one gallon baggie to roll it out.
You could use 2 lbs of sausage and make it thicker.

Scarbelly, thank you and thanks for the link!

Txbbq, it's good to see ya! Thanks!

Benjamin, thanks! Let me know if ya make one. :)

SG....the name Mike keeps popping into my head. Has a nice sound to it!


----------



## pignit

I had one made 2 hours after I saw your post. Haven't used it yet. I actually made two of em. I know the first person that see's me usin it is gonna want one.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Oh my...I love that cross-hatch bacon weave...beautiful!

Thanks for bringing this handy-dandy cookin' gadget to our attention. Grillinski's got a great idea. Keep on keepin' on, Jeanie!

Eric


----------



## nickelmore

I saw this earlier in the week and am off to the store to get some supplies.


----------



## mcmelik

Just an idea for your omlets that we do all the time. Put all of your ingredients into a 1 quart zip lock freezer bag. Make sure you get all of the air out of it and dunk it into a pot of boiling water. A 3 egg omlet takes twenty minutes to finish. When it comes out it will be a nice round omlet that is very light and fluffy. We do this when camping and call them what else? Omlets in a bag. I have done them in a Fatty and they work great.


----------



## mcmelik

Jeanie
What a great idea.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for that one. And what a nice looking weave on that fatty. You should enter it in the state fair. I also like the corned beef hash idea. Keep up the good work.


----------



## smokinatthebeach

Wanna sell one of those gadgets?


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks everybody! I like it so far. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smokenatthebeach, let me check with Grillinski first. He was going to offer these for sale online and I don't want to step on anyone's toes. I'll let you know if he has his site set up yet. :)


----------



## oneshot

Jeanie that's a fantastic job!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I gotta find me a woman like you!!!!

I wanna buy one too!!!!  A "Fattie Piston" that is....lol


----------



## cowgirl

lol Thanks Oneshot!! 
and Thanks for clarifying the buying part! lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have not heard back from Grillinski about selling them but will let you know as soon as I find out.



They are really easy to put together, I put one together for another forum member....for me it's finding the time to do it. I might be able to make more when the weather cools off and things aren't so busy around here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I need a twin.


----------



## cman95

jeanie, you are truly amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokinatthebeach

Thank you and I look forward to your answer!!!  I cannot wait to make a fatty!


----------



## scpatterson

Now thats a serious fatty piston!!!!!


----------



## mamunoz

Pretty cool idea but IMO takes away from the fun of trying to roll an overstuffed fattie :)


----------



## raceyb

I went to Lowes and got the stuff and made two of these last night. The cost for one was under $3. After seeing Cowgirls blog on the fatty piston I had to have one. 

Now if someone would sell pre-weaved bacon that looks as good as hers....


----------



## mrpinkdon'ttip

Thanks for the great idea and sharing the details, Cowgirl. Now I just have to make more space in the kitchen to store it amongst the my other contraptions!

Great work, and bravo to Grillinski as well.


----------



## cowgirl

Still have not heard from Grillinski about selling his pistons, but I found this site   http://www.fattiepistons.blogspot.com/

I have no idea if it is up and running or not!

Thanks again for the nice comments folks! I really like the thing.


----------



## herkysprings

This site is up, has anybody ordered one?

Wondering about quality.


----------



## pignit

Well I went out and bought the stuff to make one the day I saw this post. I think I might have about 3 dollars in materials. If I had seen the site I would have just bought one from these guys because the profits go to send teen boys to camp... well worth the 10 bucks they are charging. It's just PVC pipe with an end cap glued on. The worst that could happen is the cap come off and if they used PVC glue... that aint happenin. I'd say you could order one and feel safe that the thing will hold up longer than me or you.


----------



## cowgirl

I still haven't heard anything about the site or if anyone actually got one yet. 
Mine is still holding up. It's made a bit different than the one on the web site, but I'm happy with mine.


----------



## richoso1

I just ordered one myself. I donate more than the cost for the same type of fund raisers. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## richoso1

Has anyone bought/received a FATTY PISTON? My account shows the transaction took place on Oct. 30th, but yet nothing in the mail. I went to the web site, but ddn't notice a contact icon.


----------



## smokemifugotem

I was going to buy one from that site, but after reading your still waiting for yours.. I went down to the plumbing store and bought the material to make my own. For $3.50 i was able to get enough pieces to make two. One i will be giving to heliboydoesbbq when he gets here next week.


----------



## jerseyhunter

After reading this a while ago, I finally remembered while at  the store.  Just made 3, I bought a 10'length of 3/4" ID at $2.49, 6 3/4' caps to fit @ $.32 ea and a 10' length of 1 1/4 ID $2.78.  I made 3 for under $8. I have enough pvc left to make about 8 more  at the cost of 64 cents each.  I put the caps on each end of the plunger as the fit inside the 1 1/4 pipe perfectly. So the final cost would be around a $1.16 plus tax each to make 11 of them  with some of the larger pvc left over.  Can't wait to try it out. Thanks for posting Cowgirl, can't remember if I replied before but looks awesome, esp the weave.


----------



## bud lite

I ordered on Oct 22.  Have not received anything yet.
Looking thru my PayPal records I found this....  [email protected]

I'll give it a few more days.


----------



## mr butt

what is the disk you use?


----------



## jerseyhunter

If your asking me I just put a cap on each side, fit perfect.


----------



## rodc

As I understand it the guy's just started up & it's not like it's a big company, more a cottage industry. Some leeway in case he's been caught out by volume/time to build etc might be fair (although he should be emailing if there's going to be long delays). Just my 2p's worth (about $0.025 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).


----------



## heliboydoesbbq

Quote from smokemifyougotem 

" For $3.50 i was able to get enough pieces to make two. One i will be giving to heliboydoesbbq when he gets here next week."

Thanks man... I look forward to the thanksgiving hoiliday with you and the fam again... it snowed two feet in bozeman while I've been gone.. 

SO turkey fatties and BEER! Rock it! Broncos!


----------



## smokemifugotem

Yes sir!! cant wait to see you and yours. Im practicing tomorrow on a turkey. will have to let you know how it turns out!! ...also, im going nucking futs to go skiing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibrocun

Wow.  Just wow.  I just found this thread after making a fattie this morning that looked like hell (tasted good though!).  On my way to the hardware store this afternoon to make one.  The guy in the plumbing department is going to get a good laugh.  I've bought my share of PVC there over the years, so he assumed that I did my own plumbing.  One day I explained my thing for potato guns and he now thinks I'm a little "off".  Now he's gonna know it for sure!


----------



## cowgirl

I cut some discs out of flat thick plactic. Used a 2 1/4" hole bit and a drill press. 

Still have not heard from Grillinski but sent a new e-mail today. I'll be sure to pass on any info I get from him.

Ibrocun, isn't pvc great stuff!


----------



## ibrocun

Why yes, it is!


----------



## virgo53

What Glue was used if the PVCGlue is not recommended??

Virgo53

Beautiful Fatty by the way. Do you give instructions on bacon weaving??


----------



## cowgirl

I used a super gel glue.. Mine is still holding up but Oneshot said he had to re-glue his.

I do have pics on bacon weaving. lol  It's a lot easier than it looks.
I'll get them posted.


----------



## downstatesmoker

There is a great "tutorial" on this here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=69819


----------



## cowgirl

I received a pm from Grillinski.... He said he is planning on getting the web site going in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bud lite

Just got an e-mail from Daniel Zelinski.  He had a family emergency and is now back at the helm.  Says my order is going out soon.


----------



## greendrake

That's awesome.  I over simplified mine when I wanted something to pack a fattie into...and just used the open end of my Cabela's jerky shooter, it has the plunger intact and you can pack the tube, stack it and squeeze it out.  What a cool invention.


----------



## richoso1

That's good news, I was about to call my bank since my check was cashed over a month ago. Hopefully I'll have something to look forward to using.


----------



## cowgirl

Dale, thanks! Glad to hear it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





GreenDrake, I've heard that jerky shooters work. I do not have one.. maybe I could fashion one out of pvc or make a nozzle for my fattie piston. Now you've got me thinking.


----------



## bigtrain74

I just sucked it up and helped the cause the profits go to by purchasing one of these... I can't wait to give it a shot!


----------



## cowgirl

Let us know when you get your piston!


----------



## bigtrain74

You know I will!!!


----------



## rambler

That has to be the most perfect fatty I have ever seen.  Great idea and you could make as many as you wanted with more pipe for several fatties at a time.  I wonder if I could do the same thing with one of my jerky shooters?  Jeanie you are amazing!!


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks! 


Thank you Rambler! I've got the pipe, just need the time to make more. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Let me know how your jerky shooter works!


----------



## bud lite

Just received my fatty piston in the mail today.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim

ohh i am in love....that looks great!!!!


----------



## eman

Just can't seem to figure out how to make my favorite fattie w/ the piston. blueberry pancakes just don't want to work in the piston.


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks South Jersey and Eman!
Eman, how about making a stack of silver dollar pancakes to stack inside the piston.


----------



## grillinski

Eman, I have done pancakes several times with the piston.  I tear them up, add blue or black berries, and use warmed up cream cheese as the binding agent.  Then I just smash the filling into the piston. One time we did one like this using maple sausage and then basted the fattie several times with maple suryp during the cook.  It was great!

Dan


----------



## heliboydoesbbq

ROCK ON we RE GOING TO RE START THE  fattie piston thread.. with a BUFFALoe chicken fattie later!

so eat it.. alonf with 15 pounds of shoulder and 3 rib  racks and buffalo burgers and ABt's Hbts and spamncan.. loven thy smoke~!!~


----------



## cowgirl

HeliboydoesBBq said:


> ROCK ON we RE GOING TO RE START THE  fattie piston thread.. with a BUFFALoe chicken fattie later!
> 
> so eat it.. alonf with 15 pounds of shoulder and 3 rib  racks and buffalo burgers and ABt's Hbts and spamncan.. loven thy smoke~!!~


Good to see ya Heliboy!! Where's the Buffalo chicken fattie?  Sounds excellent!


----------

